# excel vba zellenwerte vergleichen



## ma22 (7. Apr 2007)

guten morgen 

ich habe mich bis jetzt dagegen gewehrt mich mit vba zu beschäftigten, werde das aber wohl in naechster zeit nachholen, es kann die arbeit doch erleichtern... 

Zurzeit hab ich eine Javaprojekt laufen und für einige Tests würd ich gern ein paar Werte in Excel bearbeiten. Nun bin an die Grenze der aufgezeichneten Makros angestoßen. Ich schildere nun mal mein Problem:

Ich möchte die Werte aus den zellen A4 bis A303 mit den Werten aus den Zellen C4 bis C303 vergleichen. Ist der Wert aus der Spalte A nicht gleich dem Wert aus Spalte C soll in die Spalte E rot werden.

also in etwas soetwas (pseudocode)

for(int i=4; i<=303; i++){

if(zelle("A"+i) != zelle("C"+i)
    then
        zelle("E"+i).setBackgroundColor(Color.RED);
}

}

Des Weiteren würde ich gerne zählen, wie viele Zellen Rot sind bzw. in wievielen Zellen ein bestimmter String steht.


Für einen VBA-erfahrenen Programmierer ist das wohl ein Aufwand von wenigen Minuten, ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir bei meinem Problem helfen könnten und mir den Code bereitstellen würdet.

Im voraus schon einmal Danke,

ma22


----------



## Ariol (16. Apr 2007)

http://www.schmittis-page.de/excel/vba/vba.htm


----------

